# Serious Help Needed: Income for Senior Stroke Survivor



## KinnyLane (Aug 8, 2021)

I truly hope this is okay to post here (I am a new member):

I am 66 years old and as the title says, I am a stroke survivor. I still have much of my abilities however I also have many limitations.

I need to find a way to generate income from home as working outside the house is no longer an option for me. I still have good use of my hands and speech ability.

I would prefer to come up with a way to generate $750 a week / $3000 a month if possible. I am not interested in MLM, stuffing envelopes, or any other “get rich schemes” out there. I have always worked offering good value for my time.

Over the last 50 years, I have spent:

20 years as an HVAC technician and gas fitter

10 years as a creator and instructor of training using books/manuals and CBT (computer Based Training I wrote and delivered

The last 20 years as a Landscape photographer traveling around the world and an art gallery owner – sales person.

Please note that selling my art on the internet is a no-go. Trying to sell art is via the web virtually impossible with everybody and their dog in the game now.

All of my skill set in both HVAC and CBT is now way out of date, but I do have a mechanical and organized mind.

Any suggestions for something I can do to offer people to, inform, teach or even refurbish things increasing value to generate income would be most welcome.

Sincerely

Kenneth


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi Kenneth, I'm afraid I can't help with suggestions for work for you...as I'm not in the USA where I presume you are... but welcome to the forum, someone will be along shortly with ideas for you I'm sure...


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 8, 2021)

Kenneth, when I typed "legitimate work from home jobs" in my search engine, several websites came up. You can also try "careers" instead of "jobs".


----------



## KinnyLane (Aug 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Hi Kenneth, I'm afraid I can't help with suggestions for work for you...as I'm not in the USA where I presume you are... but welcome to the forum, someone will be along shortly with ideas for you I'm sure...


Hollydolly:

Thank you for the reply. Actually, I am in Canada.

BTW: One of my granddaughters is named Holly and being not very original, we call her Hollydolly

Kenneth


----------



## KinnyLane (Aug 8, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Kenneth, when I typed "legitimate work from home jobs" in my search engine, several websites came up. You can also try "careers" instead of "jobs".


Murrmurr:

Thank you so much. I will check this out! Good suggestions!

Kenneth


----------



## Chet (Aug 8, 2021)

There are probably government agencies that can help you find employment, or you could start a business. On a related note, could you share what you think what it was about your health that led to the stoke like smoking, weight or blood pressure? It might help others.


----------



## KinnyLane (Aug 8, 2021)

Chet: We are still trying to determine the cause. Yes I was overweight at 250 (Lost over 50 lbs in hospital) Yes I smoked for over 30 years but quit 20 years ago. However, I had a bad trip and fall accident that resulted in serious surgeries to repair a perforated bladder and a crushed shoulder which "may" have caused a blood clot to the cerebellum section of the brain. Finally, I completed a sleep study recently I was diagnosed with severe sleep apnea which caused me to stop breathing 98 times per hour during the night, and if that's not enough, I also have A-fib. The doctors are not sure if we will ever know for sure which is upsetting because as I'm sure is common, you want to know what you have to do to eliminate a reoccurrence.

Oh forgot to mention my BP was through the roof. I am on meds and it is well under control now.

Not sure this is going to comfort anyone, but I count myself lucky compared to so many other stroke victims I have meet through my own journey.

Please stay well!

Kenneth


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

Chet said:


> There are probably government agencies that can help you find employment,


I thought of suggesting this as well, Kenneth, but I am in the USA,
so I am not familiar with what you might have there,
and you, yourself probably _are!  

Do they have any Vocational Rehab specialists? _


----------



## KinnyLane (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you Kaila.

As I have spent much of working life as a self-employed independent, I was hoping for suggestions of possible ways of generating income from my existing skillset, or something that might draw upon my past work experience using my current resources such as a computer, video camera, professional still camera, hand tools, basement workshop, etc.

Unfortunately, employment out of the home is a non-starter for me now . 

I will however see what I can find in the field of vocational rehab specialists.

Sincere thanks!

Kenneth


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

If you find a good one, they _might have a suggestion,
and it's worth trying, to see if they do.

Perhaps also try networking, by contacting anyone local to you,
who might suggest someone else, who might know of some need you could fill, at home, for something.?
We're happy to brainstorm with you, here, 

and are glad to meet you, too._


----------



## KinnyLane (Aug 10, 2021)

Kaila:

Again, sincere appreciation!

Kenneth


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 10, 2021)

Facebook has a few aggregator groups that list remote / work from home opportunities.  You might want to check them out.  Perhaps you'll stumble across something where you can utilize your skill sets.

A former neighbor found an online job tutoring conversational English.  I believe that she said that the pay rate was about $25USD an hour.  She also said that she can work as many hours as she feels like.

You can also try searching Reddit for possible leads.

eta:  Welcome aboard.  I've only recently joined myself and I'm finding it to be an active and friendly forum.  Post and participate.  You're sure to fond other members with commonality...


----------



## KinnyLane (Aug 10, 2021)

Love the ideas!

Many thanks!

Kenneth


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2021)

@KinnyLane   Hi Kenneth, and welcome to Senior Forums, from Pennsylvania.  Although I am unable to add to the pile of excellent suggestions, already offered, I do want to say that it is a pleasure to meet you, and invite you to hang around the forums for the long haul.  You will find many interesting and helpful people from around the World here.  Wishing you a speedy recovery and success in your search for additional income!  All the best, Jim


----------



## Uptosnuff (Aug 10, 2021)

Are you a member of Linked in?  It's a social media site for job lookers, businesses, etc.  Although I am still working at a company, I have a profile on that site.  You might well get some very good ideas here or even look around for a job that might suit you.

Also, Welcome to Senior Forum!!


----------



## KinnyLane (Aug 10, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Hi Kenneth, and welcome to Senior Forums, from Pennsylvania.  Although I am unable to add to the pile of excellent suggestions, already offered, I do want to say that it is a pleasure to meet you, and invite you to hang around the forums for the long haul.  You will find many interesting and helpful people from around the World here.  Wishing you a speedy recovery and success in your search for additional income!  All the best, Jim


Meanderer:

Thank you for the welcome message! This is already starting to look like a helpful group.

Most sincerely,

Kenneth


----------



## KinnyLane (Aug 10, 2021)

Uptosnuff said:


> Are you a member of Linked in?  It's a social media site for job lookers, businesses, etc.  Although I am still working at a company, I have a profile on that site.  You might well get some very good ideas here or even look around for a job that might suit you.
> 
> Also, Welcome to Senior Forum!!


Uptosnuff:

Great idea - thank you!

Kenneth


----------



## feywon (Aug 10, 2021)

KinnyLane said:


> Chet: We are still trying to determine the cause. Yes I was overweight at 250 (Lost over 50 lbs in hospital) Yes I smoked for over 30 years but quit 20 years ago. However, I had a bad trip and fall accident that resulted in serious surgeries to repair a perforated bladder and a crushed shoulder which "may" have caused a blood clot to the cerebellum section of the brain. Finally, I completed a sleep study recently I was diagnosed with severe sleep apnea which caused me to stop breathing 98 times per hour during the night, and if that's not enough, I also have A-fib. The doctors are not sure if we will ever know for sure which is upsetting because as I'm sure is common, you want to know what you have to do to eliminate a reoccurrence.
> 
> Oh forgot to mention my BP was through the roof. I am on meds and it is well under control now.
> 
> ...


Even if they can't tell you the *precise* cause of your stroke, they have given you some contributing factors: The BP especially. 
They put me on a CPAP at night with a lot lower number of 'incidents' have they talked to you about treatment for your sleep apnea?


----------



## KinnyLane (Aug 10, 2021)

feywon said:


> Even if they can't tell you the *precise* cause of your stroke, they have given you some contributing factors: The BP especially.
> They put me on a CPAP at night with a lot lower number of 'incidents' have they talked to you about treatment for your sleep apnea?


Feywon:

Yes they are setting up a month trial of the CPAP, plus a re-revaluation, plus another night in the sleep clinic. My big issue is that I get up at 6:00 AM and by 9:00 AM I am exhausted and need a nap. My stroke symptoms seem to be much worse when I am fatigued (nausea, balance, dizziness, etc) but are much, much better even after a short nap. I'm sure the CPAP will help me get some decent rest as we go forward.

Thanks for you question and concern.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 23, 2021)

There are ways to earn money online with whatever life skills you have. There is a site called Skill Share that you can sign up as a teacher and teach. Some people teach gardening, cooking, fixing things............sort of like the YouTube videos but they are longer. Skill Share

There is another site called Fivvr, that I have used a few times. You can sign up there as a seller and sell whatever you choose. I sold a picture of a cow in a pasture for $5.00...........everything is $5.00 unless you specify your gig as something more complex. I paid someone $240. to format my book for the Kindle. I also paid someone for a book cover several times. Fiverr

If you are good with doing videos you can set up a YouTube channel. I follow several people who basically are documenting their day to day life. It may not appeal to you to do that but you can find a niche that fits you. One lady I follow who is fairly new is making about $600. a month and she does not promote her channel at all. Just a woman like me living a frugal life.


----------



## KinnyLane (Aug 24, 2021)

katlupe said:


> There are ways to earn money online with whatever life skills you have. There is a site called Skill Share that you can sign up as a teacher and teach. Some people teach gardening, cooking, fixing things............sort of like the YouTube videos but they are longer. Skill Share
> 
> There is another site called Fivvr, that I have used a few times. You can sign up there as a seller and sell whatever you choose. I sold a picture of a cow in a pasture for $5.00...........everything is $5.00 unless you specify your gig as something more complex. I paid someone $240. to format my book for the Kindle. I also paid someone for a book cover several times. Fiverr
> 
> If you are good with doing videos you can set up a YouTube channel. I follow several people who basically are documenting their day to day life. It may not appeal to you to do that but you can find a niche that fits you. One lady I follow who is fairly new is making about $600. a month and she does not promote her channel at all. Just a woman like me living a frugal life.


Katlupe:

Excellent ideas all, thank you so much!


----------

